# Choctaw - Two trips same day - Baker & Cowford



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is another windy report:

Yesterday went up to Sweet Gum Head to pick up my boat that was in the shop for starter repair. On the way home stopped at the Baker Landing on the Choctawhatchee River. Fished 1000 until 1215 but the stop-over was primarily just to test the boat motor. Had minnows for crappie but got sidetracked on bream with crickets. 10 really nice ones in the box and about that number released.

Cell phone rang as I was about to load the boat. Invite from new PFF friend Kevin to join him at Cowford to run brush hooks for cats. Man O Man.....I had been up since 0330 but accepted the invite hoping I could meet the challenge.. We met up at Cowford at 1600 and put out a bunch of hooks with big shinners for bait. Beautiful clear night with near full moon and millions of stars. 

We had the river to ourselves except for a late night boat of gator hunters.The hooks were hung in the brush and in between checking them we shared the night swapping knowledge about the river and our fishing experiences. Kevin has fished the river all his life and knows his business. 

We ended up with six in the box and lost a good channel of about 5 or 6 pounds, maybe more. We used Kevin's new Express 1448 SS w/40hp Merc. I was highly impressed with the quality of this rig and how the design space provided so much room for a 14 footer. 

After a 23 hour day I finally got to bed at 0230 this morning. 

Above Cowford for several miles is a section of the Choctaw I have never fished. The river is much different than further up river and south of Cowford. It's slower and wider and sure look like good crappie territory. I intend to find out real soon. I have heard for years about bass, bream, and catfish in these few miles of the Choctaw, but with so many places nearby to fish I have just never venture into this area before. 

Once again PFF has brought a couple of guys together who love to fish. That makes 4 new PFF fishing friends for me and a couple of new friends who are helping me solve a rooster tail problem on my boat. 

PFF has almost 32,000 members and many times that number of lurkers. What a great resource to have around and it's all free. More lurkers should subscribe and join in the fun of communicating with each other. 

Oh Yes, here are a few photos of the expedition last nigh. Kevin did 90% of the work so this is his show.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Cowford%20-%20catfish%2010-09-14


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Fish Walton I enjoyed the trip caught some nice fish we will have to do this again


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Oops, had the slideshow set on private. Changed so folks can see it now.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

J. B., aren't you a bit old for staying out that late?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I had to get a second wind to get me through the river caper then a third wind to get me from the river to the house. Didn't meet a single vehicle between Cowford and Freeport which is about 14 miles.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good report. I fished with minnows this afternoon from the bank with my nephew we ended up with 5 keepers and about that many throw backs. I don't think crappie have schooled up yet. We will probably try out in the river at daylight

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kevin32435 said:


> Hey Fish Walton I enjoyed the trip caught some nice fish we will have to do this again


You bet, had a great time and enjoyed it. Ready to go again at any time.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Once again, good report and pictures.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice!! been following PFF freshwater section and I have to say u been on some fish this year, with the three we fish Escambia, Yellow and Alabama we have had an awesome year too!!! Big bluegills and Shellcrackers and Goggle Eyes enjoy reading your post


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

fishwalton, sounds like a good trip. Not to hijack your thread but I've got a lot for sale with a cabin in front of cowford lake if you know anybody interested. I'm moving and wont get to enjoy it anymore.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

capt.joe said:


> fishwalton, sounds like a good trip. Not to hijack your thread but I've got a lot for sale with a cabin in front of cowford lake if you know anybody interested. I'm moving and wont get to enjoy it anymore.


Don't know of anyone who might be interested but know there are several houses along Cowford Lake. Fished the lake,Reasons and Crews a number of time. Great area.


----------

